# Too many Stickys?



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

A post for the Moderators mainly. Great site and lots of great information. I thought I would comment on the 9 Sticky posts in the NZ Expat forum. It appears the Sticky area could do with a tidy up. For example, the "Reporting Unwanted Contacts" is covered in the Useful Forum Tools (2nd post on that Sticky). Also the "Check Your Facts" post, while important, is covered on every page of the forum by the Legal Notice, it should also be common sense.

IMHO, there should be no more than 4 (ok maybe 5) stickys otherwise the forum becomes messy.

Just my 2 cents worth ....


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

chc4me said:


> A post for the Moderators mainly. Great site and lots of great information. I thought I would comment on the 9 Sticky posts in the NZ Expat forum. It appears the Sticky area could do with a tidy up. For example, the "Reporting Unwanted Contacts" is covered in the Useful Forum Tools (2nd post on that Sticky). Also the "Check Your Facts" post, while important, is covered on every page of the forum by the Legal Notice, it should also be common sense.
> 
> IMHO, there should be no more than 4 (ok maybe 5) stickys otherwise the forum becomes messy.
> 
> Just my 2 cents worth ....


Yes I agree there are areas that could do with a general tidy up - the sticky area of the NZ Forum being one of them which suffers from irregular posts so threads do get outdated.
It's just finding the time to tidy it up - must try harder eh!!! ;-)

.....although, you could just simply amend your profile settings to reduce the number of previous or historic posts you see when online in the hope it doesn't bug you as much


----------



## chc4me (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for the reply, and the hint about changing profile settings. I'm guessing that option is available once I have reached 5 posts? (almost there....). I'll be sure to check profile settings.


----------

